# Lottery is up to $550,000,000... what would you do if you won?



## MannDude (Dec 16, 2013)

Just got a couple tickets for tomorrow's drawing. The odds of winning are astronomically small, but it's fun to imagine how a ton of cash can change your life. Imagine you won, what would you do?

If I win? I'm giving the site away to one of you all and I'm _disappearing_. Thinking maybe I'll get one of the larger islands for sale in Tonga, a couple thousand acres in the US spread across a few states (250 acre chunks in several states), etc. I'd buy my parent's houses, pay off what they owe on any debts they have so they can retire and help out a bit of family and then vanish.

What about you?


----------



## imperio (Dec 16, 2013)

Vanish to your own island or to an established one such as Maldives or Ibiza to spend the rest


----------



## vRozenSch00n (Dec 16, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Just got a couple tickets for tomorrow's drawing. The odds of winning are astronomically small, but it's fun to imagine how a ton of cash can change your life. Imagine you won, what would you do?
> 
> If I win? I'm giving the site away to one of you all and I'm _disappearing_. Thinking maybe I'll get one of the larger islands for sale in Tonga, a couple thousand acres in the US spread across a few states (250 acre chunks in several states), etc. I'd buy my parent's houses, pay off what they owe on any debts they have so they can retire and help out a bit of family and then vanish.
> 
> What about you?


I'll buy a vast land and make my dream come true in self sufficient farming.

Pay schooling and tuition fee for at least 100 bright children from poor families in my neighborhood.

I really want to go to Fiji for the beach

Visit my relatives in Brisbane, Auckland, Montreal and Amsterdam

I want to travel by train from Amsterdam to Moscow to Beijing


----------



## MannDude (Dec 16, 2013)

vRozenSch00n said:


> I'll buy a vast land and make my dream come true in self sufficient farming.
> 
> Pay schooling and tuition fee for at least 100 bright children from poor families in my neighborhood.
> 
> ...


Don't worry, if I win you can come stay at my 1,000 acre Colorado ranch. I'll need someone to watch over it and help maintain the property while I travel


----------



## drmike (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd buy ColoCrossing and ServerMania 

Then I'd hire a team of technology ninjas to run it right.  I'd actually pay them all better than a living wage.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 16, 2013)

Who wants a Cuban cigar?


----------



## KuJoe (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd probably give most of it away. I've read to many horror stories about lottery winners and I know if I had a lot of money I would ruin my life.


----------



## Damian (Dec 16, 2013)

Donate 90% of it to family and friends. The remaining 10% is mine, all mine!

Oh, and that remaining 10%? Yeah I'm not going to be all humble with it because I want others to think better of me: i'll be up in a luxury car manufacturer's show room the next day.


----------



## peterw (Dec 16, 2013)

Pay the debts of all people I know and like.
Buy a house for my parents and my sister
Buy a flat in the city
Buy a ship, hire a crew and do a world cruising tour for 2 years.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 16, 2013)

If I won it tomorrow... and I had the cash within a few days, I'd go round all the homeless shelters with a bag of cash and give everyone a wad of cash. I'd buy a large piece of land and build a housing estate and get them all housed.. that's probably around $50m

I'd use $100m to fund projects in third world countries where there is no proper source of clean running water and basic medication.

Another $100m would be give out to friend and family to clear out any debts they may have and do the "once in a life time" things they've not yet managed to do.

I'd spend $1m on the local childrens hospital and have a Santa come in this Christmas with all kinds of cool presents. Santa would also clear off any debt issues the parents of terminally ill children have.. so they have one less thing to worry about.

$100m would go in to an investment fund... and the rest, well, I'd blow it on shit no doubt!


----------



## MannDude (Dec 16, 2013)

To be fair, I'd do a ton of charity too. But I've not decided how I'd do that, yet. Ideally would do a lot of things for my local community, to better it and donate to charities and people in need too.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Dec 16, 2013)

Buy lowendbox and run advertisements for a select few companies then deny I own it.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd get the hell out and off the internet, move to Costa Rica and spend the rest of my life there.


----------



## SrsX (Dec 16, 2013)

Well, to be fair I'd also consider moving to Venezuela or Kazakhstan


----------



## Epidrive (Dec 16, 2013)

Thats a lot of money but i might prolly buy a jet or submarine, 5000sqm big house, save about 50 million dollars and then donate the rest to africa.


----------



## mikho (Dec 16, 2013)

Improve my living standard, help a few selected friends with some extra cash that I know they need. Quit my regular job and start my own company, knowing that no matter how it goes, I can put food on the table for my family.


Probably end up buying shit I have no use for. Charity? Perhaps in one way or another.


----------



## Magiobiwan (Dec 16, 2013)

MartinD said:


> If I won it tomorrow... and I had the cash within a few days, I'd go round all the homeless shelters with a bag of cash and give everyone a wad of cash.


The majority of that money would be spent on drugs within hours. The better thing to do would be to give them a smaller amount of money but multiple times, with the stipulation that they can't use it for drugs/alcohol.


----------



## MartinD (Dec 16, 2013)

Magiobiwan said:


> The majority of that money would be spent on drugs within hours. The better thing to do would be to give them a smaller amount of money but multiple times, with the stipulation that they can't use it for drugs/alcohol.


Perhaps where you live. Not so here and certainly not for the shelters I have in mind.


----------



## jebat_ks (Dec 16, 2013)

1) Setup non-profit org

2) Collect donation from public while keeping my money tax-free

3) ???

4) Continuous profit!


----------



## blergh (Dec 16, 2013)




----------



## cubixcloud (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd do the following which is no different from now except the pay offs:


Make sure taxes were paid.
Pay my tithes 10%
Pay off all of my / family / friends debts.
Fund kids college funds completely
Fund kids weddings.
Setup trust fund.
Invest additional capital in existing businesses.
Donate to several non-profit organizations
Enjoy life and help those that need like now.


----------



## SkylarM (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd buy out the Buffalo datacenter and watch it burn.


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 16, 2013)

SkylarM said:


> I'd buy out the Buffalo datacenter and watch it burn.


That wouldn't be nice... there are like 6 Shoelocker stores in that mall you'd be putting out of business.


----------



## HostUS-Alexander (Dec 16, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Just got a couple tickets for tomorrow's drawing. The odds of winning are astronomically small, but it's fun to imagine how a ton of cash can change your life. Imagine you won, what would you do?
> 
> If I win? I'm giving the site away to one of you all and I'm _disappearing_. Thinking maybe I'll get one of the larger islands for sale in Tonga, a couple thousand acres in the US spread across a few states (250 acre chunks in several states), etc. I'd buy my parent's houses, pay off what they owe on any debts they have so they can retire and help out a bit of family and then vanish.
> 
> What about you?


If you win, would be nice to send me a meer 10,000USD lol. or 1,000USD would be nice.


----------



## drmike (Dec 16, 2013)

Aldryic C said:


> That wouldn't be nice... there are like 6 Shoelocker stores in that mall you'd be putting out of business.


6 Shoelockers in an empty mall?  WTF?


----------



## Aldryic C'boas (Dec 16, 2013)

6 is an exaggeration, but there were two within stones throw of each other.  Though oddly enough, one seemed to be pushing hats more than shoes *shrug*.


----------



## drmike (Dec 16, 2013)

It must be a mall for pimps and thugs. Was their a wig store too?

Last funny-go-round I couldn't even find a website for that mall...


----------



## Shados (Dec 16, 2013)

Accelerate my plans for world domination, obviously. That, and provide for my mum.


----------



## texteditor (Dec 16, 2013)

I'd buy up a ton of farmland and start a coonhound rescue, because I love coonhounds.

Then I'd hire a bunch of people to help me trawl ebay, discogs, craigslist, etc. and collect every rare/limited-run CD, Vinyl, dubplate, cassette we could find and start ripping and archiving all of it so it doesn't get lost forever.

By that point, I still would probably only be through maybe 1% of the money.


----------



## GVH-Jon (Dec 16, 2013)

Buy a mansion, buy a 2013 Ferrari 458 Spider, pay off debt for friends & family, set up non profit homeless shelters & soup kitchens all over New England, and travel the world.


----------



## dano (Dec 16, 2013)

ROFL


----------



## Coastercraze (Dec 17, 2013)

I'd buy some farm land and build an indoor amusement / waterpark with a hotel resort.

I'd build myself a nice house (not over-expensive about 200k should do me) and whatever I don't use / have left, I'd set aside for some charities to offset some taxes and of course emergency fund.


----------



## sv01 (Dec 17, 2013)

I'll take over LEB + colocrossing


----------



## VPSCorey (Dec 17, 2013)

I'm sad for this thread.

NOBODY HAS SAID "2 Chicks at the same time"..  sheesh


----------



## MartinD (Dec 17, 2013)

FRCorey said:


> I'm sad for this thread.
> 
> NOBODY HAS SAID "2 Chicks at the same time"..  sheesh


If you need a ton of money to do that... you're already doing life wrong.


----------



## MannDude (Dec 17, 2013)

Boo... not a millionaire today. Too bad, the cash option was $315,000,000


----------

